#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Νομοθεσία ξενοδοχείων

## mcha

Προσπαθώ να βρω την Υπουργική Απόφαση 1263/20.7.94 του Υπουργού  Τουρισμού για την κατάταξη των ξενώνων σε ξενοδοχεία κλασικού τύπου.  Προφανώς δεν έχω αριθμό ΦΕΚ. 
   	Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κάτι παρακαλώ να βοηθήσει... 
   	Ευχαριστώ

----------


## milt

το μόνο σχετικό που γνωρίζω είναι το  216 ΦΕΚ 10Β/9-01-2015

----------

mcha, Xάρης

----------


## mcha

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Τελικά διπίστωσα ότι πρέπει να υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος είτε στον αριθμό της απόφασης που αναζητώ είτε στη χρονολογία (παρόλο που μνημονεύεται έτσι σε άλλο ΦΕΚ), κάτι που κάνει πολύ δύσκολη την ανεύρεσή της.

----------

